# Victoria Beckham Jeans



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

Anyone know where i could buy a pair of Victoria Beckham Jeans - d ones with the Silver Crown logo on the back pocket??


----------



## foxylady (4 Dec 2007)

acarol said:


> Anyone know where i could buy a pair of Victoria Beckham Jeans - d ones with the Silver Crown logo on the back pocket??


 

Have you tried BT2 or Harvey Nichols?


----------



## Caveat (4 Dec 2007)

There's always [broken link removed] too - 

...are they the ones?


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

theres a shop called laras in dame lane doing 2 pairs of r&r jeans for €400 which is great value.
not sure if they're VB ones but they would be the same make/shape etc

I get mine on Ebay though.


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that - i've tired BT but they don't stock the ones with the crown on the back anymore, tried ebay too but theres so many fake pairs its hard to judge


----------



## quinno (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> 2 pairs of r&r jeans for €400 which is great value.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> theres a shop called laras in dame lane doing 2 pairs of r&r jeans for €400 which is great value.
> not sure if they're VB ones but they would be the same make/shape etc
> 
> I get mine on Ebay though.



...from a blokes perspective.... but how is €400 for a coupla pair a jeans "great value"


----------



## Flymask (4 Dec 2007)

ninsaga said:


> but how is €400 for a coupla pair a jeans "great value"



SNAP!! Especially if it's inflating that insufferable woman's bank balance!!


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

Because there Victoria Beckham Jeans which retail at approx 500 euro a pair...


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

acarol said:


> Because there Victoria Beckham Jeans which retail at approx 500 euro a pair...



hang on a second...... and do people actually buy these things....


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

Of course - they are very much sought after...


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> not sure if they're VB ones but they would be the same make/shape etc


Size anorexic?


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

Thanks Ci1, i've e-mailed Laras to see if they have a pair in stock - will keep you informed.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

acarol said:


> Of course - they are very much sought after...



..would these be the kinda jeans now that you are likely to see someone wearing an a Saturday night in A&E, covered in curry & chips with one of the knees torn from a drunken fall


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

I doubt it somehow... but you never know


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

They are just very well made, well cut jeans that accenuate the good parts and give a nice shape on the butt.....

any money is worth that!


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

how true...


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> .....and give a nice shape on the butt.....



...... now this wouldn't happen to be your job application letter that was circulating some time back by any chance.......

_Hello!

I read your job posting on Craigslist.

My name is  [Name Deleted]. I am 24 years old, a college graduate, and currently work 7am-4pm for a freight logistics provider.  I'm looking for a second, part-time position, preferably in the evenings and weekends.  I am available anytime after 4:30 until late evening, Monday thru Friday. In addition, I am available morning or evening, Saturday and Sunday.

I am a committed employee with several years retail customer service experience, in addition to my office work.  I communicate effectively, don't mind getting my hands dirty, and enjoy the comraderie of working as a team.  I love the adventure of working with the public.

I rock because I KNOW I look hot in jeans.  I've been known to make a sale in my sleep (which has led to some very interesting consequences!)  I bring rice krispie's to work.  I'm professional but quirky, hard-working but laid back, and I moisturize.  Other companies I've worked for include Windy City Sweets, Starbucks Corporation, Snippet's Mini-Cuts, and Togo's Eatery.  I have a bachelor degree in philosophy, and live in the lakeview neighborhood.  I have two years previous salon experience.

I would be excited to discuss working with you.  I can be reached at  XXX-xxx-xxx , or through e-mail at  XXXXXXXX @yahoo.com.  I am able to begin working part-time as soon as needed.


Thanks for your time! I look forward to speaking with you,

Name Deleted_


----------



## foxylady (4 Dec 2007)

quinno said:


>


 
I agree


----------



## foxylady (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> They are just very well made, well cut jeans that accenuate the good parts and give a nice shape on the butt.....
> 
> any money is worth that!


 
Do they come in sizes other than zero???


----------



## Trafford (4 Dec 2007)

To answer your original question, Edel's in Portlaoise see Rock and Republic Victoria Beckham jeans with the crown on the back pocket.


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

yeh they do...

I'm no size zero.
Mine are size 10.


----------



## Pique318 (4 Dec 2007)

€500 Jeans ? That's denim / cotton and thread right ?

Materials - €5
Sweatshop - €0.50
Selling the finished product for €500....priceless !!!


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

I'm sure they will be priceless in a few years time..


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

Trafford said:


> To answer your original question, Edel's in Portlaoise see Rock and Republic Victoria Beckham jeans with the crown on the back pocket.


 
Thanks for that - i'll send them an e-mail.


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

sorry foxylady, I should have said I'm a size 12 but I got the jeans in a size 10 because the fabric is really stretchy.
the girl in the shop advised to go a size smaller so the stretch to your shape!!

just in case youre thinking of treating yourself for Xmas!


----------



## efm (4 Dec 2007)

This thread is going the same way as the "How can you spend 25,000 on a kitchen?" thread.

I think any jeans that accentuate the good bits are worth the money - if more women bought them my daily walk would be much more enjoyable!


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

Great to hear that.. And they are value for money, they last forever


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

Yeap I bought mine last year for a very special occasion...Going to see George Michael ... and they have been dry cleaned and worn and worn and they are still the same shape and fit.

I'll have them for years.

I've often spent 60 or 70 euro on jeans out of high street shops and they'e grand for every day but they just don't last, don't wash well, and they stretch and end up baggy so I'd rather pay the extra for a good pair that I will have for years.

good jeans get better the more they're worn.


----------



## demoivre (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> Yeap I bought mine last year for a very special occasion...Going to see George Michael ...



No offence but I don't think he'd notice!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> Yeap I bought mine last year
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll have them for years.


Time warping jeans? Now *that is* impressive.


----------



## efm (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> I'll *have *them for years.


 
Future tense Clubman....future tense!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)




----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

men just don't understand!


----------



## z103 (4 Dec 2007)

> Great to hear that.. And they are value for money, they last forever


At €500, they would have to last at least ten times as long as a €50 pair of jeans. 

Is Victoria Beckham a chemical engineer who has discovered some new type of material?

I love reading threads like this, I find them hilarious.


----------



## MichaelDes (4 Dec 2007)

Pique318 said:


> €500 Jeans ? That's denim / cotton and thread right ? Materials - €5 Sweatshop - €0.50. Selling the finished product for €500....priceless !!!


 
Our company manufactures 1000's of jeans per week for many different brands but not in Ireland nor for Rock and Republic. The most expensive brands as a maximum cost about €9 for material etc. For a quality job you need to pay good salaries if doing quantity. China has the worst quality control IMO of any country. Interested to know where VB R&R are made?



foxylady said:


> Do they come in sizes other than zero???


 
-2, -4 and -6.


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

no she just has good fashion sense


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

The jeans are by Rock & Republic.

She just put her name to them and they stuck a Tiara that was her design on the back pockets with VB designed into it. 
they just look pretty!

R&R also do jeans for girls and boys that are just regular R&R logo.
its some kind of specially engineered fabric they use that was invented by some very clever champion cycalist who designed sportswear.


----------



## foxylady (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> sorry foxylady, I should have said I'm a size 12 but I got the jeans in a size 10 because the fabric is really stretchy.
> the girl in the shop advised to go a size smaller so the stretch to your shape!!
> 
> just in case youre thinking of treating yourself for Xmas!


 
Im size 12 too mmmmm, do they come in a short leg ??


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

to be honest I think all the lengths are quite long.
I'm only 5 foot and I had to get mine taken up a bit. You'd have to really shop around for the VB ones in the length you want because only certain retailers are still carrying them.

And if you get them taken up make sure you go to a reputable tailor that won't make a mess of them...


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

Most of them have very long length legs but you could get them taken up


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

ci1 said:


> Yeap I bought mine last year for a very special occasion...Going to see George Michael ...



.... yeah but he is gay... so I don't think he's gonna be interested in your butt....


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

I didn't wear them for him


----------



## nad (4 Dec 2007)

From a guy's point of view i have to admire a woman who is willing to spend that sort of money to either look or feel good whether it's for herself or someone else's eye.


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

Thank You Nad, I agree!


----------



## Klesser (4 Dec 2007)

I would love a pair of these jeans! I just cant bring myself to part with the money though. Im a total budget freak since having my daughter and only working part time but I really want a pair!  What would be your opinions on ebay clothes? I just cant see how they could be so cheap and not be fakes


----------



## foxylady (4 Dec 2007)

acarol said:


> Most of them have very long length legs but you could get them taken up


 
Thats True but I am sick of having to get jeans taken up and also If spending that kinda money I would want them to be a perfect fit everywhere..


----------



## beautfan (4 Dec 2007)

I would pay €500 no problem for jeans - you will wear them every week after all.  People spend that kind of money for a wedding outfit (I don't) and no matter what they say get 2 maybe 3 wears out of it.

The thing with the lenght was explained to me by the SA in BT's.  She told me they come with special intructions for the dress maker so that the finish is perfect.  That way everyone gets the perfect lenght for them.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

beautfan said:


> I would pay €500 no problem for jeans - you will wear them every week after all.  People spend that kind of money for a wedding outfit (I don't) and no matter what they say get 2 maybe 3 wears out of it.



.... yeah but won't people go 'ya still wearin' those same auld jeans...have ya anytin else ta wear...!'


----------



## beautfan (4 Dec 2007)

Haha Okay ninsaga - maybe not every week.  I'd probably have a few diferent pairs.  Not the VB's but say seven or james jeans etc. 

I spend more money on my everyday stuff rather than stuff I can only wear to particular occasions if you see what I eman.


----------



## Vanilla (4 Dec 2007)

They are stocked in Ela Maries in Newcastlewest, Co.Limerick too- might be a bit out of OPs way though. I saw them, checked the price ( only out of curiousity since had seen my hairdresser wearing a pair) and nearly fell over. They're out a bit now though, are they not passe?


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

They are still very fashionable. Ya i tried Ela Maries before but they didn't have d ones i want. I've won a pair on e-bay so i'll keep ye informed on that, don't think they are the real thing but they seem to be a very good copy.. hope they fit though


----------



## MandaC (4 Dec 2007)

I am not adverse to spending money on myself, and tried on a pair of these jeans in BT2 Blanchardstown last year.  Have to say, personally I did not think they were worth the money. Thought the fit was just ok. They fitted better than the Ralph Lauren ones(which I thought were really poor quality material)

Seeing a lot of "skangers" wearing them too (probably have the real McCoy) and its a bit off putting.

Let us know what the quality of the ones you bought on e-bay come out like.


----------



## ci1 (5 Dec 2007)

I got a pair of R&R from Ebay and they were genuine, I was lucky I suppose.

the only other thing I can suggest is that if you know anyone heading to the states for Xmas shopping. Lots of people go this time of year and ask them to get them for you.

I bought VB's in Florida last year and they were $280...cheaper than here.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Dec 2007)

acarol said:


> Anyone know where i could buy a pair of Victoria Beckham Jeans - d ones with the Silver Crown logo on the back pocket??



Seems like having the logo on the pocket is more important to the OP than the fit or the quality?


----------



## Trafford (7 Dec 2007)

6, almost 7 years ago I spent what I considered a fortune on a pair of diesel jeans. They cost me IR £70 when Levis were around IR £50. I'm still wearing them though so best money ever spent. A new pair now woulc cost me about €200 which I would still consider a fortune, but then if I wear them every week for 6 or 7 years I guess it pays off.


----------



## MrMan (7 Dec 2007)

> Seems like having the logo on the pocket is more important to the OP than the fit or the quality?



This is adopted by many people in many ways now such as buying the badge car audi over the cheaper comparable volkswagon, sony TV over Samsung, gucci, prada etc over highstreet labels.


----------



## RainyDay (7 Dec 2007)

MrMan said:


> This is adopted by many people in many ways now such as buying the badge car audi over the cheaper comparable volkswagon, sony TV over Samsung, gucci, prada etc over highstreet labels.



Indeed - There is also the (to me) obscenity of €500-€1,000 handbags being acquired not because they are nice, but solely for the purpose of showing that one has an obscenely expensive handbag.


----------



## ci1 (11 Dec 2007)

I would never buy an obscenely priced bag if I didnt like it!

don't know that your post is entirely accurate, I don't know anyone that would spend that money just to have the bag for show!!


----------

